# GT Karakoram All Terra



## cruXx (3. Juli 2011)

Hallo GT-Gemeinde!

Seit mehr als einem Jahr, schwing ich meinen Ars.. auf dieses GT Karakoram All Terra. Hab` es von einem Bekannten, eines Bekannten - und der konnte mir leider nichts darüber erzählen. Er wollte es nur einfach für 120,- EUR loswerden. Ich hab` schon einige Stunden die Tante Google gequält, alte GT-Kataloge und Foren durchforstet - werde aber nicht wirklich fündig. Jetzt wüsste ich doch zu gern von euch, aus welchem Jahr ist das Bike??

P.S.
Rahmennr: T9007 A4 8081

Lieben Dank!


----------



## Kint (3. Juli 2011)

1991
schönes Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pago79 (3. Juli 2011)

91er mit potential
Mit ein wenig Liebe, kann man da was richtig schönes draus machen...

Zur inspiration hier mal mein 92er
Von so:



zu dem:




Gruß
Lars


----------



## Deleted 30552 (3. Juli 2011)

Lars, mach bitte den orginal Gt-Vorbau wieder drauf!


----------



## Kint (3. Juli 2011)

Matze010 schrieb:


> Lars, mach bitte den orginal Gt-Vorbau wieder drauf!



meine Rede, oder zumindest den dicken syncros prügel wech......


----------



## bvarnfullagts (4. Juli 2011)

Syncro gear is way too new for that period of bike..  Should have a flip flop stem and basic laPrade style seat post.  Catalog picture from 1991.


----------



## pago79 (4. Juli 2011)

nüscht jibts, der bleibt da drauf Der zu kurze flipflop ist längst verwurstet...


----------



## Kint (4. Juli 2011)

pago79 schrieb:


> nüscht jibts, der bleibt da drauf Der zu kurze flipflop ist längst verwurstet...



längere  Vorbauten gibts auch in schön


----------

